# Orv sticker question



## Gotmyhooksin (Apr 27, 2010)

Guy at miejer told me March 1 I can by orv tag that is good for the upcoming orv season. Was under the impression that I had to wait till April 1. New to the orv game. Can someone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

The '19's expire 3-31-20
hope that helps.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Gotmyhooksin said:


> Guy at miejer told me March 1 I can by orv tag that is good for the upcoming orv season. Was under the impression that I had to wait till April 1. New to the orv game. Can someone help me out? Thanks.


Pretty sure that you can buy your 2020 sticker now. I believe the Meijer guy is correct. As you can see in post #2 our stickers from last year are valid until the end of the month. 
This is no different than buying the tabs for your car prior to when your current tab expires.

L & O


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Last year I tried to get ours early. The retailer said he had not received the sticker paper from the DNR yet. They won't release it until a certain date. I don't know if that was BS or not? Let's us know what you find out.

Sent from my XT1650 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walley Gordo (Jan 21, 2005)

I do believe they go on sale March 1st 2020 and expire March 31st 2021. Was told they are good for that time.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Pretty sure that you can buy your 2020 sticker now. I believe the Meijer guy is correct. As you can see in post #2 our stickers from last year are valid until the end of the month.
> This is no different than buying the tabs for your car prior to when your current tab expires.
> 
> L & O


You can buy them now, but they won't be valid until April 1st. I guess it would depend on the CO if he wanted to issue a ticket or not.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Coincidentally, a few days ago I was curious about this myself given that you literally can no longer purchase a 2019-2020 season permit, so I called the helpdesk number that's listed on the DNR license website. fwiw, the individual I spoke with was very clear that if you purchase one of the new gold permits, it's immediately valid through 3/31/2021.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

RichP said:


> ..........
> the individual I spoke with was very clear that if you purchase one of the new gold permits, it's immediately valid through 3/31/2021.


That's the way our fishing license works. Valid from 3-1-20 thru 3-31-21. 13 months.
I wasn't able to locate anywhere on the DNR site where it stated that ORV stickers work the same way.

L & O


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder, gotta get a new fishing license too!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Boats, snowmobiles all expire end of March in whatever year it says. 

When you van buy new one??

I did see at Meijers a station to renew vehicle(motor) license plates, I think. I should have looked closer. Drivers wont have to spend 1/2 day ot DMV now, maybe..


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

i bought my new ORV permits last week.. Awesome mustard yellow lol


----------

